# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Cálcio - Alga coralina

## João Castelo

Gostava da vossa ajuda para entender o seguinte:

Tenho o Calcio muito reduzido ( 300 mg/l ) que julgo ter a ver com o magnesio também reduzido ( 900 mg/l ) que não o permite aumentar.

No entanto, a alga coralina não para de aparecer em todo o lado com umas cores bem rosadas e não vejo nenhum inquilino do aqua se queixar.

Numa semana fico com os vidros com pintas da alga coralina a aparecer.

Com estes valores da Ca a alga coralina não deveria estar debilitada ?

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Nuno Pereira

João arranja-me essa receita.
dava-me jeito essa coralina :yb620:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá joão,

por acaso tenho um "problema" parecido...uso água natural, ph estável nos 8 e Kh nos 6dKH, e alga coralina é algo que aparece frequentemente...destapei 2 rochas reefkeramik à 2 semanas e actualmente já estão mais de metade cor-de-rosa.

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

boas meus amigos,tenho o inicio de reef ja a um mes e ja apareceu alga coralina e depois desapareceu nao sei pq a unica coisa q troquei foi uma lampada de day light para power glow ambas t8,antes tinha 2 day light para 2 power glow e uma day light e a unica coisa q aconteceu foi o aparecimento de mta alga filamentosa verde coisa q nunca aconteceu e gostava de saber o que tou a fazer mal pois ate tou a por o purple up e nao sei o que se passa.obrigado

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Niveis estaveis de cal/alk sao tao importantes para alga coralina como e para corais SPS de facto sao construtores do recife como os corais. Se o cal/alk permanecer baixo vai inibir seu desenvolvimento e de facto vai comecar a desaparecer.

----------


## João Castelo

Roberto,

De facto tenho mantido os niveis de Ca e Kh estáveis, ou seja, o kh na ordem dos 7/8 dkh mas o Ca sempre na ordem dos 280/300 mg/l.

E a alga coralina está como está.

No meio da rocha da foto está um frag de coral duro que foi oferecido pelo Gil há 1 1/2 mês e que está a crescer lindamente.

Sinceramente não entendo.

A receita ? não sei .

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Os corais/alga coralina esta assimilando {nai sei se esta palavra seja a correta} o cal/alk mais depressa do que estas repondo por isso o cal esta ficando baixo tens que supplementar com 2 partes, kalkwasser e TPA se nao for bastante entao eventualmente recomendo que adiciones reactor de calcio.

----------


## Olavo Pires

> Roberto,
> 
> De facto tenho mantido os niveis de Ca e Kh estáveis, ou seja, o kh na ordem dos 7/8 dkh mas o Ca sempre na ordem dos 280/300 mg/l.
> 
> E a alga coralina está como está.
> 
> No meio da rocha da foto está um frag de coral duro que foi oferecido pelo Gil há 1 1/2 mês e que está a crescer lindamente.
> 
> Sinceramente não entendo.
> ...


Ola joão parabens pelo teu sucesso no aqurário,
gostava de saber que tipo de iluminação usas no teu aquário?

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Olavo,

4 lampadas pc 18 w + 2 t5 39 w  Osram Blue + 1 Hki 150 w com lampada de 10.000 K.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Estou esquecendo intencionalmente e técnica e a ciência. Só na experiencia mesmo, o que vejo no meu aquario é que muito mais importante que ter níveis elevados de calcio é ter níveis adequados de KH.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Estou esquecendo intencionalmente e técnica e a ciência. Só na experiencia mesmo, o que vejo no meu aquario é que muito mais importante que ter níveis elevados de calcio é ter níveis adequados de KH.



È isso aí Mauricio
Nada como conhecermos o nosso àqua...e assim sendo tudo vai bem.
Quando falo de cuidar do meu àqua baseado na experiência ou de forma "IMPÍRICA",estou fazendo o mesmo que você e não me dou mal.
Os corais estão crescendo...de forma lenta mas crescem (a causa...um défice de luz...320W quando devia ter 620W,mas chego lá)...tanto a micro fauna como a macro estão lá e recomenda-se...e os peixes estão super saudáveis.
Contudo os valores não estão tão em conformidade com as tabelas padrão...se bem que também não estejam disparatados.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Gostava de saber como se faz isso, é que no meu a coralina demora um pedaço a crescer, já reparei que cresce mais na zona de rocha viva, e no vosso? Aparece em zonas de rocha morta ou de viva?

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Para mim, aparece em todo lugar. 
Um dos vidros laterais eu abandonei, desisti de limpar, esta praticamente tomado pela coralinea. Coincidencia ou não é o vidro mais próximo da fonte de luz natural.

----------


## Olavo Pires

Ola João,
podes dizer quanto esta o teu ph neste momento?

----------


## João Castelo

> Ola João,
> podes dizer quanto esta o teu ph neste momento?


Olavo,

Não meço o PH há mais de um ano.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Não sou grande adepto de testes. Normalmente, faço-os quando alguma coisa começa a ficar diferente do que sería suposto. Assim sendo, há cerca de 3 anos, montei um pequeno aquário, ( 60 x 30 x 30 ), para demonstrar que se pode ter um aquário saudável e com pouca litragem. Apenas com a adição de kalk e Tpa`s, ao fim de seis meses o aspecto era este.

Como se pode ver, a coralina cobria tudo. Poções mágicas,..... não existem. Sistemas estabilizados junto com Tpa`s certinhas e adição de Kalk, fazem isto. Quando me perguntam como consegui esta côr no aquário, costumo brincar. " Tinta em spray faz milagres ".  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Olavo Pires

> Olavo,
> 
> Não meço o PH há mais de um ano.
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> JC


Ola joão ,tudo bem contigo ?
Olha quero saber quanto é que tens de densidade e temperatura?

----------


## Olavo Pires

Ola joão castelo ,tudo bem ?
Podes dizer que iluminação tens neste momento, e se trocaste por outra?

----------

